# My soil test came in, need your input!



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Here are my results, I ordered my tiftuf today and is being delivered Saturday. What do I need to put down?


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

i attempted to read thier soil results guide and it made me more confused! pretty sure you have to be a chemist to interpert these results lol.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Based on these results, you don't need to do much. P and K are high but good. So all you need is a maintenance strategy. For every 1lb of N/ksqft, try to apply 0.5lb of K/ksqft at some point in the year. Feed the Bermuda and you will be good.

One thing to keep in mind, the pH is at 7.7. So try to use ammonium sulfate as your nitrogen source. Also iron would not be as available via the soil. Foliar iron (FAS) is a way around this. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@g-man i appreciate the reply! Just to confirm when I am applying the 21-0-0 every two weeks I should be putting down This every time or just one time for the year?

Prior to my soil test I was advised to put down 20-20-20 the same day I put down my tiftuf, does this recommendation still apply? Sorry if I don't make sense I'm still trying to get a grasp on all the terminology


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Only do FAS when you see the need for color. You have to spray it and leave it in the leaves. It goes down at very low quantity. For Bermuda I think it is 2oz/ksqft, so don't buy that 25lb bag. It will last you a decade.

20-20-20 is nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium. Since we know that you have plenty of phosphorus and potassium, there is no point in adding more of it. Therefore all you need if nitrogen.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

ok great thanks for saving me some cash! one last question, on saturday after I lay the sod should I put down the 21-0-0 or wait till its rooted?


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

so grass is offically down and this is day three, so when do i start the N?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Give it a week and then do a lite dose (1lb ams/ksqft)


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

thanks @g-man


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@g-man so this is what I got and just looking for a little clarification. I'd like to spoon feed N with the 21-0-0 and apply with my Hudson. The bag rate as you can see is 5lbs/1000. If my math is right for my lawn that is 21 oz per month For the lawn divided by 4 gives me my weekly app? 5.2oz of product per week? I also read some where you want to switch slow and fast release, is this true?what is the difference between slow and fast release and how do I tell? Does this need to be put down and watered in? Is this ok prior to leveling In a few weeks or should I use something else. Also picked up these products


----------

